# Schlossknacken



## BoGxer (9. November 2008)

Moin,

ne Sache, die ich schon seit ner gefühlten Ewigkeit beobachte und die mir ein wenig sauer aufstößt:

*Warum wird von uns Schurken erwartet, dass wir allen anderen ihre Truhen für lau öffnen?* Habe es sehr oft gesehen, dass kein TG gegeben wurde. Schlossknacken muss genauso geskillt werden wie jeder andere Beruf auch. Alles Argument hört man dann z. B., dass das "nur ein Klick" ist. Finde ich ziemlich albern. 1 Gold TG und gut ist. Irgendwo gehts mir da auch ums Prinzip.

Woran liegt das? Dass es zuviele Schurken auf Kult der Verdammten gibt? Oder, dass ihr uns nicht mögt?

Ich will einfach mal ein paar Meinungen dazu hören.

Gruß

BoGxer


----------



## ButcherX (10. November 2008)

BoGxer schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ne Sache, die ich schon seit ner gefühlten Ewigkeit beobachte und die mir ein wenig sauer aufstößt:
> 
> ...



Naja, solltest es einfach sagen das du TG erwartest. Hatte sich halt eingebürgert das die Leute alles für Lau erhalten.
Wenn die Schurken zusammenhalten würden, wäre es ja kein Thema. Nur sollte man es nicht übertreiben und Gold spielt ja eh keine wirkliche Rolle mehr


----------



## BoGxer (10. November 2008)

ButcherX schrieb:


> Naja, solltest es einfach sagen das du TG erwartest. Hatte sich halt eingebürgert das die Leute alles für Lau erhalten.
> Wenn die Schurken zusammenhalten würden, wäre es ja kein Thema. Nur sollte man es nicht übertreiben und Gold spielt ja eh keine wirkliche Rolle mehr



Hab ja oben bereits gesagt, dass es mir nicht ums Gold geht. Das kann ich mir schneller verdienen. Es geht ums Prinzip.

Aber vermutlich ist das kein WoW-Problem, sondern viel eher ein gesellschaftliches. Ich sage nur: "Geiz ist geil"...


----------



## spectrumizer (10. November 2008)

Ja, ist ein gesellschaftliches Problem. Und das haben alle, die Dienstleistungen in WoW anbieten. Egal ob VZ, Schloss knacken, ... In meinen Augen gehört sich TG einfach. Als ich noch WoW gespielt hab, ist bei mir jedenfalls nie jemand leer ausgegangen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zunix (23. November 2008)

Hi alle (Schurken)

also ich geb immer TG  ! 

Auf meine Standardfrage :  Würdest Du mir das bitte öffnen? " xxxSchliesskassette"  , bekomme ich in ca 70% aller Anfragen noch nicht mal ne Antwort .

Werde wohl das mit dem TG noch in die Frage einbauen .

Oder wohl mal selbst nen Schurken probieren 

Gruss

ich


----------



## Divinavene (23. November 2008)

Hast du schon mal versucht im /2 Channel nach einem Schurken gefragt? So nach dem Motto "Suche jemanden, der mir xy öffnet. TG vorhanden. Pls wsp me" oder so. Vielleicht hilft dir das ja etwas weiter. Bei uns auf dem Server (Gilneas) sehe ich diese Anfragen öfters.


----------



## shikki (24. November 2008)

zum thema "skillen wie andere berufe". musst du ruf farmen? musst du wieder und wieder in irgendwelche instanzen gehen, bis endlich dein rezept gedroppt ist? NEIN! aus dem grund finde ich deine argumentation, dass es ja bei anderen berufen nicht anders ist, wenig überzeugend. viele schurken, die ich kenne, sind froh, wenn man ihnen kassetten zum öffnen gibt, wenn sie damit noch skillen können. ich frage auch immer erst, ob der schurke noch skillen kann, bevor ich ihm ne kassette gebe und freu mich, wenn er nen skillpunkt bekommen hat.
ansonsten denke ich, dass tg auch bei anderen berufen kein garant ist. als verzauberer habe ich oft gemerkt, dass die leute erwarten, dass man für eine verzauberung zu ihnen kommt (bsp. ich stehe in shattrath, der andere in orgrimmar) und dann unfreundlich werden, wenn man ihnen sagt, dass SIE doch bitte kommen mögen, weil SIE etwas von MIR wollen und nicht umgekehrt.
und auch bei berufen wie z.b. alchemie oder verzauberungskunst geben viele kein tg und explizit danach fragen, ist mir irgendwo zu doof - so dringend brauch ich das gold dann doch nicht. denke also nicht, dass das etwas ist, was nur dich als schurke betrifft.


----------



## Quyrill (24. November 2008)

Hmmm... jetzt wo ich diesen Post gelesen habe, habe ich auch ein ganz schlechtes Gewissen dass ich den Schurken noch nie ein paar Münzen für ihre Mühen gegenben habe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Kam mir irgendwie noch gar nie in den Sinn, obwohl es ansonsten ganz klar ist dass man für eine Verzauberung etc. was hergibt. 
Aber ich wüsste auch nicht dass sich schon jemals ein Schurke bei mir darüber beschwert hat dass er nix kriegt. Vielleicht weil ich immer so höflich frage.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber versprochen, beim nächsten Mal gibts auch für die Schurken was.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noizycat (25. November 2008)

Muss ja sagen, zuletzt hab ich öfters ungefragt TG bekommen. Evl. haben die Leute, die nun ne Weile auf ihren Froststahlkassetten gehockt haben, erkannt, was sie an uns Schurken haben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oder ich habs bekommen, weil ich so nett bin ... *g*

PS: Schurken die Kassetten anderer Leute zum Skillen BRAUCHEN sind einfach mal faul ... wozu gibts Diebstahl? ^^


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (25. November 2008)

also ich gebe immer tg egal was für eine dienstleitung ich von jemandem bekomme.
schurken gebe ich zb. ein stack buff-food
einem magier der mich vor 3 tagen zur neuen hauptstadt geportet hat habe ich einfach 50gold in die hand gedrückt.
ich finde es gehört sich einfach so

gruss
fenris


----------



## Dark Guardian (26. November 2008)

Ich gebe TG je nach Arbeitsaufwand...

Wenn ich ne Schließkassette habe die Skill 125 erfordert, mit nem Twink der sowieso kaum Geld hat, und ein 70/80er sie öffnet gibt es kein TG...

Wenn ich mit meinem 70er 5 Schließkassetten finde die jeweils einen Skill von 300+ erfordern gibt es TG... das letzte mal 5g pro Kassette und das war dem Schurken schon fast unangenehm XD

Im echten Leben gebe ich nem Kellner auch kein TG wnen ich nichts habe.... wenn ich mehr als genug habe un der Kellner "gut beschäftigt" war gibt es sicherlich TG. 

Im Prinzip ist es aber egal, da WoW nur ein Spiel ist... was hier bloß so alles in den Berufeforen rumgeistert wäre für Gesellschaftsforscher wohl mal interessant...


----------



## Flaviia (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich selbst handhabe es mit meiner Schurkin so, dass ich mich in den Hauptstädten anbiete...(Ich skill nicht damit, ich habe genug Plünderkisten auf der Bank und bin immer voll ausgeskillt^^) Grad die "Kleinen" Spieler melden sich dann und wollen TG geben, was ich aber ablehne. Wenn ich aber die grossen Kassetten für einen 80er öffne, bekomme ich meist TG, ohne es verlangt zu haben. 
Da merkt man auch, wie sich die Sachen ansammeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wenn ich in OG poste, steh ich ne halbe Stunde und öffne, was das Zeug hält^^
Aber: wenn ich dann mal n Port oder so brauche habe ich auch keine Probleme, wen zu finden   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shiningone (3. Dezember 2008)

Kann mich den meisten hier nur anschliessen: Seid nett zu euren Schurken, dann bekommt ihr auch eure Schliesskassetten geöffnet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luzifeer (5. Dezember 2008)

Also wenn Schurken anfangen dafür TG zu nehmen, nehme ich als mage das demnächst fürs Portal machen und Buff Food geben auch. Dauert beides länger...


----------



## Janeni (23. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

also ich schliesse mich der Meinung unten an. Gebe auch immer Trinkgeld, nach einem peinlichen Zwischenfall sogar mal richtig
viel was aber leider nicht angenommen wurde. Zu 99% habe ich aber das Pech, dass offenbar kein Schurke oder maximal einer
Online ist auf der auf meine Frage: "Netter Schurke in XX der mir gegen TG XX öffnet? pls /w me?"...

So ist das halt....

Grüsse
Nicole


----------



## Tikume (23. Dezember 2008)

Ich gebe immer Trinkgeld, schliesslich ist es Zeit die mir der andere opfert.

Ich sehe da auch keinen Unterschied zu den Crafting-Berufen. bei Verzauberern oder Schmieden dackeln die Leute ja auch mit den Materialien an und beschränken sich dann auf ihr trinkgeld.


----------



## Davatar (29. Dezember 2008)

Grundsätzlich geb ich Dir Recht, dass jede Dienstleistung auch eine Bezahlung in Form eines Trinkgeldes berechtigt. Ob diese jedoch zwangsläufig zu geben ist, ist wie im echten Leben halt unterschiedlich. Bin ich mit dem Service zufrieden gebe ich auch Trinkgeld. Natürlich ist der Service in WoW immer gleich, so dass man so nicht argumentieren kann. Aber da kommts mir halt immer auf das Resultat an.
Beispiel:
 - Ich lasse ne High-End-Schliesskassette öffnen und bekomme nen guten Loot raus -> Vernünftiges Trinkgeld für den Schurken
 - Ich lasse ne High-End-Schliesskassette öffnen und bekomme nen miesen Loot raus -> Je nach Lust und Laune Trinkgeld oder nicht
 - Ich lasse ne Nicht-High-End-Schliesskassette öffnen -> Kein Trinkgeld

Denn: Schliesskassetten öffnen kostet Dich praktisch nichts. Alle "richtigen" Berufe hochzuskillen hingegen viel bis extrem viel.
Jetzt ist natürlich die Frage: warum bekommt der Verzauberer Unsummen an Trinkgeldern und der Schliesskassettenöffner nicht? Nun, zum Einen hat der Schurke ja seine zwei Berufsslots noch offen und kann zusätzlich Schliesskassetten öffnen (gewaltiger Bonus) und zum Andern kostet es (je nach Server) mehrere tausend Gold, den Verzaubererskill hochzuskillen.
Mehr gibts dazu wohl nicht zu sagen.

Aber um Dich zu trösten: auch mir als Verzauberer gibt man nicht immer Trinkgeld. Ich schreib dann meistens sowas wie "Viel Spass mit Deiner neuen Verzauberung! Wenn Du willst, kannst Du mir auch noch ein Bisschen Trinkgeld geben, ansonsten wünsch ich Dir nen schönen Tag!" und dann erbarmen sich die Leute dann noch noch meistens was zu geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zusatz: Für Schliesskassetten sollte man eh am besten nen Schurken in der Gilde fragen, die reklamieren nicht so oft und habens auch meist geskillt. Da gibt man dann auch noch von Herzen gern ein Trinkgeld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (29. Dezember 2008)

Und was kann der Schurke für den Inhalt der Kassette? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klar Trinkgeld beinhaltet eine Freiwilligkeit, insofern liegen die Leute die Ihre Dienste direkt gegen "Trinkgeld" anbieten falsch.


----------



## sc00p (3. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
also ich kann mich übers TG ned beschweren ^^. 
Erst gestern hat mir jemand 50g gegeben weil ich ihm so ne neue blaue Schließkassette geöffnet habe (Titanschließkassette (400)) 
Meistens steh ich in SF oder IF rum und bekomm mindestens 10 whispers "kannst du mir eben dies, kannst du mir eben jenes öffnen" und bekomm meistens TG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und um ehrlich zu sein.. so schwer wars jetz auch ned zum skillen wenn man bedenkt, dass man immer noch die alten Kisten da aus Dolchfenn und der Orcfestung in Nagrand benutzen kann.


----------



## Davatar (5. Januar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Und was kann der Schurke für den Inhalt der Kassette?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Der kann genausoviel für meine Laune, wie das Wetter und alle meine Umwelteinflüsse. Der Mensch ist halt launisch, da kann man nicht viel dran ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (5. Januar 2009)

Warum Trinkgold??

Ich geb nichtmal nem VZ oder Schied.... TG und wenn jemand vorher mit TG kommt sag gut danke Tschüss ich versteh nicht das man für alles Gold bekommen soll?


----------



## VividStar (16. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Warum Trinkgold??
> 
> Ich geb nichtmal nem VZ oder Schied.... TG und wenn jemand vorher mit TG kommt sag gut danke Tschüss ich versteh nicht das man für alles Gold bekommen soll?



Wir finden es in Ordnung, wenn jemand für seine Dienste Tg bekommet, wir bieten unsere Dienste immer gegen Tg an, die Höhe allerdings spielt dabei keine Rolle.  So bekommt man nur die Spieler, die Tg geben wollen, mal etwas mehr ^^ mal etwas weniger. Es gleicht sich irgendiwe aus. Wenn man nicht unbedingt Tg möchte, kann man ja seine Dinste auch so anbieten. Es gibt immer !! Spieler, die entsprechend antworten, bzw. sich melden. Egal welchen Dienst man anbietet, es steckt immer viel Zeit drin, bis man soweit ist.


----------



## PROnoob79 (15. Februar 2009)

Hi,

hier mal eine andere Frage...*duck*
Habe es noch nie gemacht...

Schleppe hier seit ein Paar Tagen zwei solche Kassetten mit mir rum...
Wie wickelt man sowas ab?? Ich gehe zum Schurken, spreche ihn an ob er sie mir öffnen würde...dafür muss ich ihm die Kassette geben...er öffnet sie und sagt mir dann was drinn war??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *nochmalduck*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (16. Februar 2009)

Ne Du musst die Kassette nicht geben. Es gibt im Handelsfenster zuunterst ein Feld "Wird nicht gehandelt". Da legst Du das rein, er nutzt den Skill "Schlösser knacken", dann wirds als geöffnet in grüner Schrift angezeigt. Dann klickst Du auf "Handeln" und hast die geöffneten Kassetten in Deinem Inventar ohne dass er sie jemals besessen hätte.


----------

